# Nissin i40 Speedlite for Sony A7r



## drjlo (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally, a powerful enough TTL speedlight in a matching size for Sony A7r (and all newer Sony's). The Canon version should be great for some of the smaller bodies or EOS M series.



EOSE2892 by drjlo1, on Flickr



5DIII vs. A7r by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------

